# Clutch Master clutch kit?



## craveforyou (Mar 8, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone found this.
Possibly may fit our cars.

http://www.clutchmasters.com/2011-2016-1-4l-mk6-tsi-5-speed/


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.nipponpower.com/clutch-masters/clutch-masters-fx300-clutch-kit/17140hdtzsk/i-3752967.aspx

http://nepamotorsports.com/clutch-masters/clutch-masters-fx400-clutch-kit/17140hdclsk/i-3753123.aspx


----------



## ptrd (Aug 25, 2017)

Good to know, man, that's decently expensive for a clutch but whatever, I know what upgrade to get later.


----------

